# New X-Trail?



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

First Pictures of All New Nissan SUV










Text & Photos courtesy Lehmann Photo Syndication

*To fill the gap below the Nissan Murano*

After Nissan’s big success with the Murano, which came on the market in 2003 in the US and 2004 in Europe, the Japanese car maker is now developing a sister model to fill a gap below the Murano in the SUV model range. In particular this new compact SUV is set to rival the likes of BMW X3, the just released new Toyota RAV 4, and the upcoming smaller C-Class based MLK by Daimler-Chrysler, which is scheduled for debut in 2008.

Here are first photos showing a first prototype of the new Nissan SUV. It will adapt various styling elements from the successful Murano, has all wheel drive and is expected to be powered by 2,0 litre four cylinder fuel and Diesel engines. The top of the line version could be equipped with a six cylinder power plant. 

According to insider information the new Nissan compact SUV is going to be a world car, for launch some time in 2007.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Hmmmmm. Looks kinda like a Nissan Note (launched in Europe in February) that's been force-fed steroids.










The Note is a supermini MPV based on the Micra platform and would in turn, appear to borrow its concept and much of its styling from the Renault Modus.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks like a murano had it's way with an echo and that was the result.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I thought we were the gap below the Murano ?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Toyoto Look Alike*

Looks like a Toyoto Matrix - with a Murano bra.....

Needs more cosmetic surgery


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I read about this car somewhere in the last few days. It is supposed to be a more urban business-like SUV than the X-trail. I can't remember what name they gave it. Initially I thought it looked like a Pontiac Vibe which is basically the same as the Matrix...now I think the murano/echo combo is more like it! It even resembles the Mercedes B class. I guess everyone is cashing in on that style.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Vibe*

I agree their all copying the Vibe! I still like my X-Trail... no let me state this again...LOVE my X-Trail

Stephen



shabalia said:


> I read about this car somewhere in the last few days. It is supposed to be a more urban business-like SUV than the X-trail. I can't remember what name they gave it. Initially I thought it looked like a Pontiac Vibe which is basically the same as the Matrix...now I think the murano/echo combo is more like it! It even resembles the Mercedes B class. I guess everyone is cashing in on that style.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

if hide the Nissan logo, i would have thought this is a new RAV4,  



Terranismo said:


> First Pictures of All New Nissan SUV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like it's got a boot just big enough to hold a handbag so can't see it replacing the X-trail. Wouldn't be any use to me or my four dogs.

Bit wacky if Nissan think it could be seen as a rival to the X3 by any potential Beemer owner either. A Ford Focus maybe.


----------

